# كتالوج لمقاسات السيور مهم جداا جداا



## karamhanfy (2 مايو 2008)

الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين لو اى حد منكم عنده كتالوج لمقاسات السيور ومن اصغر مقاس الى اكبر مقاس وياريت يكون ب ال مم يبقى جزاكم الله خير ونفع الامة بكم وعلمكم من عنده


----------



## ayman atta (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Hythamaga (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابونوره (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ayman atta قال:


> جزاك الله خير





hythamaga قال:


> جزاك الله خير





عمرو فاروق ربيع قال:


> بارك الله فيك




الله يهديكم 

الاخ يسأل ويطلب خدمه وليس مُقدم خدمه 

اتمني قراءة الموضوع قبل الرد :1:


----------



## Hythamaga (17 سبتمبر 2011)

يا استاذ ابو نوره مش معنى اننا بنعدى لحد لازم يكون مقدم خدمه و احنا ما عندنا اى شئ عن الموضوع لازم ندعى له احنا و ربنا يهديك و الله احنا قراءنا الموضوع كويس وشكرا على التعليق و جزاك الله خير رغم انك مقدمتش خدمه لنا اوكى


----------



## fokary (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اما بالنسبة للطوال فتوجد جميع المقاسات وكل مقاس بزيد عن سابقة ب 25مم


----------



## fokary (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للرسومات السابقه فتوضح ابعاد مقطع السيور standard dimensions بالبوصة (الرقم العلوى) وبالميليمتر (الرقم السفلى) وهذة هى المقسات المتعارف عليها .... وبالنسبة للطول ( وهذا يدل على طول محيط السير او بعنى اخر اذا قطعت السير من اى نقطة وقست طولة ستجده هذا الطول) كما ذكرت فكل مقاس يزيد عن المقاس السابق ب 25 مم ( ا بوصة) وستجد الرقم الخاص بطول السير مكوب علية مثل 1250 & 1275 & 1300


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 سبتمبر 2011)

fokary قال:


> بالنسبة للرسومات السابقه فتوضح ابعاد مقطع السيور standard dimensions بالبوصة (الرقم العلوى) وبالميليمتر (الرقم السفلى) وهذة هى المقسات المتعارف عليها .... وبالنسبة للطول ( وهذا يدل على طول محيط السير او بعنى اخر اذا قطعت السير من اى نقطة وقست طولة ستجده هذا الطول) كما ذكرت فكل مقاس يزيد عن المقاس السابق ب 25 مم ( ا بوصة) وستجد الرقم الخاص بطول السير مكوب علية مثل 1250 & 1275 & 1300



يرجي ارفاق ملف بالمعلومات يا اخي
وشكرا لك علي المجهود


----------



## اشرف شاهر (22 سبتمبر 2012)

سلمت يدك


----------



## م/يوسف (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى العزيز 
هذا الموقع يوضح لك كل انواع السيور وانواعها والجديد فى عالم السيور ارجو ان تستفيد منه

V-Belts

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

